# Kelmarsh LR Show



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Not sure if anyone's interested but I went to Kelmarsh Land Rover show today, and I thought I share a few photos of what was there.:thumb:


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Looks like a good day nice to see the old ones being kept on the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Didn't get a chance to goto this one with work getting in the way but there is a group of about 15 of us heading to Peterborough!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Paul7189 said:


> Didn't get a chance to goto this one with work getting in the way but there is a group of about 15 of us heading to Peterborough!


I'll be there too hopefully :thumb:


----------

